# Fiat Ducato Cab Aircon and ABS



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Can Cab aircon be retro fitted to a Ducato, I understand that some are factory fitted some arnt.

Also,

Can Ducato's be retro fited with ABS, again this seems to be somting that can be factory fitted but I dont know how dificult or expensive it is to fit.

thanks,

Dave


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*air con*

Don't know if this is of help, just working on the basis that I have read somewhere that a Fiat is a Peugeot is a Citroen.

Just had cab air con retro fitted to my Boxer.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes and no respectively.

Dave


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

Air Con can be retro fitted but might be quite expensive. They do roof mounted 12 volt systems , what about fitting that , might be acceptable as both cab and accommodation system.

http://www.waeco.co.uk/newsdetails.aspx?f=3

ABS I would not think this was a retro job. The parts required include new hubs with ABS pick ups, sensors, maybe new hub carriers to accommodate sensors, wiring loom, ABS electronic controller, additional ABS control unit with pumps might even need a new master cylinder.

Then you would have to convince your insurance that it all works.

http://auto.howstuffworks.com/anti-lock-brake.htm


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I got quoted about £1750 for retrofitting cab air con

http://www.readerair.co.uk/home.html

Ian


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks all for the advice. Id guess the roof version is the most suitable option if cab aircon is 1750 or so. Ive never been quite sure why there arnt more underfloor kits sold for motorhomes, theres lots of space. I know in the marine market there are all sorts of in cupboard kits about mostly salt water cooled though.

Dave


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I think you may find my recent report of interest. I was in the same dilemma.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=17485

Ian


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, I agree your right. I have dogs too and have the same worry. The problem came to light in the recent hot weather, whilst I like the sun I didnt enjoy that too much.

Thats a really helpfull Post.

many thanks,

Dave


----------

